# My Latest Aquisition



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just messing around really with themed composition. Did not really take time with the lighting, and it shows I think.

First Shot.

Second Shot.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Test image in post:










Hmmm. This seems to work, but when I treid to do it with the pics in the above post, it would not.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Strange. I also tried to post my pics from imageshack but I couldn't. The link works fine tho.


----------

